# Holiday - am I mad?



## Clare R (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi, currently 21 wks pg and thinking about having a baby moon. 
We both work long hours and could really do with a wk on the beach.
We're looking at going when I'm 23 wks pg for a wk to Maldives. We've been to the same place a few times so know what we're getting in terms of clean and safe food etc. flight is about 10 hours split into 2 flights. 
Although have a fertility history this is a natural pg but am on clexane and baby aspirin but no medical reason, just belt and braces approach from clinic. 

I fly a lot with my job so used to flying, wear dvt socks etc but haven't flown long haul for couple of months.
Midwife an antenatal clinic see no medical reason as fit and well at moment. 

DH is worried about tiredness as night flight plus only a doc on island. Nearest hospital is an hour away. On plus side we know it's v relaxing there. What do you think? Would we be mad to go?

Thanks
Clare


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Clare

If your Gp/midwife signs you fit to fly then go and enjoy! 

It is a long flight but if you take precautions against a dvt you should be fine. 

Make sure that you have adequate insurance and that they know you are pregnant. 

Some ladies are an hour from a hospital In this country so I don't think that's too bad. 

Kaz xxxx


----------

